# Cant Get my SBE 1 apart?



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have had my SBE 1 for the last 7 yrs and have never had any issue with it. I went to take it apart and clean it like usual and for some reason I can't get the Trigger Group Assembly out of the gun, it is hung up on something??? Any ideas. Also when i put it back together it shoots fine so i really cant figure out what the issue is.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The button on the side that closes the bolt...there is a thin metal strip on the inside attached to this button that sometimes gets in the way. If you can't budge the assembly at all out of its place just give the trigger guard a good jerk downward and it should pop out.

I imagine you did push the retaining pin out of the trigger assembly if you've had it apart before.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

drjongy said:


> The button on the side that closes the bolt...there is a thin metal strip on the inside attached to this button that sometimes gets in the way. If you can't budge the assembly at all out of its place just give the trigger guard a good jerk downward and it should pop out.
> 
> I imagine you did push the retaining pin out of the trigger assembly if you've had it apart before.


I have checked all that and really know this gun inside and out but for some reason cannot get this piece out. Any other ideas?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Take the safety off and put your hand or finger over the hammer and pull the trigger and let the hammer rest into the striking position. Then see if it comes out if not cock the hammer back and make sure the carrier release pushes back if it don't push the release back and give it a good jerk it should come out. If it don't take it to a gunsmith.


----------

